# Duck Sausage Recipe Wanted



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

Anyone have a recipe to help me out??

Thanks.
Clarkie


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Clarke, We use the same recipe for duck and goose sausage as we do for deer sausage. 25 pounds of beef trim 25 pounds of H20fowl and we use Leggs or old plantation seasonings. There are lots of flavors but the garlic is great if you like a little kick. You can get these seasonings from Valley store supply in Minot or any larger grocery stores. Grind the meat, add the seasoning, stuff into casings, and throw in the smoker. (smoking is optional though)In my opinion sausage is the best way to enjoy all those ducks and geese! Any questions drop me a line!


----------

